
Microsoft emergency patch for 'crazy' zero day - ChuckMcM
http://www.zdnet.com/article/microsoft-releases-emergency-patch-for-crazy-bad-windows-zero-day-bug/
======
ChuckMcM
summary is that you if a 'specially crafted file' exists on your system and
Microsoft Malware defender scans it, it will exploit malware defender and
install itself locally. This is particularly nasty in that if you sent the
file as an attachment, typical 'spam' testing is to see if a malware file is
attached so the attachment would be scanned. Everyone patch now please.

